# the tank-size disagreement



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed there are a lot more people here lately saying that 2.5 gallons is barely big enough for one betta, and I've also seen someone say that 5 gallons is the minimum for one. I hadn't been here in a few months, and then when I came back I was really surprised to see people suggesting that bettas be in at least a 5 gallon tank. Previously I only saw that from the rude people on Yahoo Answers who yell at everyone who keeps their betta in anything smaller than a 5 gallon. I know 1 gallon is debatable, or it used to be here anyway, but now it seems like more people are saying that 2.5 gallons is too small. Personally, I think 2.5 gallons is fine for a betta. One gallon can be okay for small females, too, but personally I do feel a little bad keeping a betta in 1 gallon for too long. I did have a male betta in a 2 gallon rectangular tank once before I got a 10 gallon and divided it for 3 bettas, and he was totally fine and active.
Has anyone else noticed it and think it's a little extreme to say that 5 gallons is the minimum? It's great to give your bettas more room. I'm all for it. But when someone doesn't have a lot of room for a big tank, there's nothing wrong with 2.5 gallons.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I personally think 1G should be the minimum. As long as the betta still has room to swim after the decorations, heater, and possibly a filter are added; I think the tank will be a suitable home. Bigger tanks are just easier to take care of. And having a 1G or a 2.5G is not any different for care. Just the space.

And, I was one of those people who said 2.5G are barely enough. I was having a bad day at the dentist, my apologies. :L


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think so as well.

While 5 gallons is totally nice and if you can get one for your little one, then good for you! (not talking to you, just in general lol) but I believe that if a tank is kept up on water changes then a Betta can live perfectly fine in a 2.5 and have plenty of room to swim around in! 1 gallon is still debated I think, but again, if properly maintained then there is no problem or at least shouldn't be a problem.

My personal minimum was at 3 gallons but now I've got a Betta in a 2.5 and he's loving it! He's got plants and all in there and plenty of places to hide and will have more once his rot is completely gone. I think 2.5 and up is really the 'best' sorts of tanks for when it comes to showing Betta's true colors. I mean, just like you wouldn't want to be cramped up in a classroom all day, Betta's don't want to be cramped either but who are we to judge what mean's to be cramped to them? We can't so all we can do is just give the best care.

But yeah, that's my take on it at least. I feel it's more personal preferences and if you can keep up on it, good on ya! But I also think that people need to take a chill pill sometimes ;-) lol like that person on yahoo, I've seen them too.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

This debate happens at least once a month. I was one of those "IT MUST NOT BE LESS THAN 5g" people, but hey I lived & learned. My personal opinion is . . . less than 2.5g is too small but that's my personal opinion, people can either agree or disagree. I just know from watching my Bettas of varying sizes, sexes & finnage that anything less than a 2.5g IMO is too small for a permanent home. I will add tanks not well cared for regardless of size are bad.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> And, I was one of those people who said 2.5G are barely enough. I was having a bad day at the dentist, my apologies. :L


Sorry, Lebron,
I didn't realize that was you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nah, it's quite alright.  Besides, it was me who had the bad day. 

The size of the tank always matters on the betta. 

i.e. Some tail biters think 10G has too much open space so they bite their fins. The owner moves the betta into a 2G and voila, no more biting.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

My feeling is this:
I'm not going to cycle and filter a 1 gallon tank, seems like too much hassle.

Everyone gets lazy, and sooner or later you will miss a WC.

Move everybody to a 2.5 gal and cycle it and heat it. That way when, not if, you miss a WC, it won't be the biggest deal in the world.

Just my feelings on it, I'm not proclaiming the Gospel here.


----------



## GinjaHaZ (Jun 29, 2013)

I think a minimum of 1gal is fine. Especially if you're just going to keep one betta. I have a 3gal tank and no room for a bigger one at the moment. Plus, I don't have to want to take care of something that's not a betta. But anyway, it really is just a person opinion and preference. Like a trail and error kind of thing.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess I'm on the fence on this issue... My first suggestion to people who are just getting into bettas is a 5 gallon, not only because it gives the fish more room, but also because it's easier to cycle, heat, and maintain (That and it's far more fun to decorate a larger tank, which is part of the fun!). However, I think it is acceptable, and sometimes necessary, to keep a single betta in a smaller tank given that the tank is maintained properly. I had a male EEHM with insanely heavy fins who was just not able to handle a tank larger than a standard 2.5 gallon glass tank because his fins would split from the effort of swimming around the tank, whether the tank had lots of resting places or not. Within days of being in a heavily planted 5 gallon his tail was in shreds and he was visibly exhausted from patrolling his "large" territory, but as soon as he was placed into an equally heavily planted 2 gallon his tail began to beautifully and he didn't appear as tired. It depends on the individual fish and how much time and space the owner has to do water changes and other activities.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

1g tanks are fine, they are bigger than cups and the right owner can keep them healthy and happy if its cleaned every other day (every day might stress too much) 100% with conditioner, and feed him/her well and a little hiding place, it won't matter, especially compared to cups.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

When I said them I meant the betta XD


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

It really does come down to what the betta prefers. I have a recovered tail biter & doing everything short of putting him into tail biters anonymous, the only thing that helped was keeping him in a smaller 2.5g tank in my kitchen where all the action is to distract him. He also will only eat frozen bloodworms & Aqueon pellets & snubs any other foods...even frozen brine shrimp. 

So, my opinion is that there is no one rule, tank size, food, etc. that fits all bettas.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe it depends on the betta. Personality and size of the betta determines what size tank is best for him or her. I wouldn't put an adult double tail, halfmoon, delta or king betta in a 2.5 gallon. However, there are some of those betta types that actually do best in the smaller tanks.

I also greatly dislike anything smaller than a 5.5 gallon. Smaller tanks require more work to up keep.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

RobertTheFish said:


> My feeling is this:
> I'm not going to cycle and filter a 1 gallon tank, seems like too much hassle.
> 
> Everyone gets lazy, and sooner or later you will miss a WC.
> ...


I agree 1000%. While some people might like the idea that their fishs life hangs in the balance and is dependent on the keeper maintaining the tank, it's not a matter of if but when, as was said. If is my opinion as well that providing a cycled tank is far more stable for the fish. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

See, the smallest size any of mine are in is 5 gallons (one has a 12-gallon to himself), and they're so happy I can't imagine having them in something smaller. But I haven't tried smaller tanks, so I guess I really can't say. I would have to compare how they are in the smaller tanks to how they are in the bigger ones.


----------



## xfrequentflyerx (Jul 17, 2013)

My opinion is any gallon size tank for a betta is fine, really. And I agree with you! Most people selfishly argue on Yahoo about how everything should be bigger. First of all it depends on the betta fish. My betta LOVES his 1G tank and if I switched it would not matter to him. He's pretty happy. 1G tanks are easier to clean out and manage cause they are smaller. That we all know is true. Just try experimenting. Plus Petsmart lets you return tanks if you are not satisfied with them! I only have 1 betta fish right now and the 1G is all he needs to be happy. And 2.5 is also a good size. I am getting another betta fish and another 1G tank for a halfmoon betta when I get to college (which is in a few weeks from now). I mean, a 5G is great cause you can DECORATE! And its really fun... LOL. But it really does not matter what size to be honest. I feel like people make the BIGGEST fuss over this and it should not be a big deal. I have had plenty of friends who have had bettas in 1G tanks and they lived for 3 years. Some people may say that in order for the fish to live longer, the need a bigger tank. This stereotype is NOT TRUE at all! If anything, it matters on *how the person manages the tank*, and not how long the fish can withstand a smaller tank. But this is just my opinion guys.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I actually do disagree that 1-gallon tanks are easier, and I think that's easily researched to be untrue. The bigger a tank you have, the easier it is to manage, because you only have to do water changes occasionally, and you don't have to change out all the water each time.


----------



## xfrequentflyerx (Jul 17, 2013)

Like I said before, it was an opinion. That did not mean that you had to agree with me of course.  I really at this point won't argue over what tank type does the best care. This post was not about that, and I don't wanna go off-topic. But I do think still that it *doesn't matter what tank size* you get for your betta!

Deanna01, you said before about how you never have really used a smaller tank. Please don't comment unless you've used one, thanks.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

xfrequentflyerx said:


> Deanna01, you said before about how you never have really used a smaller tank. Please don't comment unless you've used one, thanks.


I think that's extremely rude of you to say. What makes you qualified to determine who can comment and who can't?? Haha it's not even like it's your thread (not that that matters for anything)!

It's not like she was hiding the fact that she has not used smaller tanks - she was up front about it, presumably so that those reading would be aware of her experience and take that into consideration when forming their opinions. Personally, I have a great deal of respect for people that do that, as opposed to those that conveniently leave out such information. 

I've kept bettas in tanks from 30 gallons down to 2.5 gallons. I currently have one in a 5 and one in a 2.5, and based on my observations I would not go less than 2.5 gallons. I don't need to have kept one in a bowl to know it's not something to which I would subject my fish. And I say that as someone who could not care less how other people keep their fish - especially their bettas. Honestly, I don't even like bettas. But I do care about sensible fish keeping. If you think a 1 gallon "tank" is appropriate for your fish then by all means, don't let anyone stop you. After all, you're the one that has to look at the tank everyday.

We all have to decide for ourselves what we want our fish to have. Some people are BARE MINIMUM people and are happy to keep their fish in the smallest tank possible, in the smallest "school" possible. Other people like to provide more for their fish. Bare minimum people should not take it personally when someone mentions providing more for their fish. Just keep on keeping your fish in the smallest possible container and move on. If, by chance, that makes you feel bad about what you do, then you ought to examine why that is the case. Your opinion is no more important than mine or anyone elses. Lest we forget why we are here, the purpose of a forum such as this is discussing topics while sharing and learning information. Don't ever tell someone not to post.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

xfrequentflyerx, as someone with a background in linguistics, I suspected from your syntax that you are not a native speaker of English. Hence I wasn't going to quibble with you, in case you thought you were stating an opinion.

However, what you actually said was "1G tanks are easier to clean out and manage cause they are smaller. That we all know is true." That is not stated as opinion; that is stated as fact--and it's not true. Your phrasing was the reason for the correction.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I personally could never keep a Betta permanently in anything smaller than a 5g- I am terrible with remembering water changes, and that small of a tank seems like too much maintenance for me! I've had smaller girls that needed to be quarantined until they get bigger for my sorority, and they cower in a corner of anything bigger than a 2.5g (that's the smallest I can currently heat) and refused to even move in my 30g until they were much bigger.

But my one guy, Pigg, is in a 2.5g for fin rot right now and keeps looking at me like he's living in his own personal hell, because all he does in his split 10g is patrol the territory and look absolutely contented with himself.

In my opinion, if you want a small tank, go for it! All the best to you! But as for my fish, as far as I've seen they enjoy 5g (preferably ten, but I don't have that kind of space) as their own minimum.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Threads like this are just asking for trouble and hurt feelings haha. 

My 4 Bettas are all in 2 gal tanks right now, and all seem happy...just more frequent water changes, which I have no problem doing because I'm a stay at home mom.

Please don't take this the wrong way, it's meant as a light hearted joke, but, Elsewhere, maybe your boy is miserable because of his fin rot, and not the smaller tank? Lol. I know I'd be pretty uncomfortable if my arms and legs were rotting off lmbo.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

My personal minimum is 2.5 gallons. I think it gives the betta room to swim and to have some decorations to roam around. I believe that they can survive well in 1 gallon tanks with the right owner but I, in only a personal opinion, think that giving them a more varied environment is better. 

Mind you, however, I only have one tank these days and its a 29 gallon community with a female betta.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Just thought I'd provide the link to another long-standing thread that discusses the tank-size issue: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=117828


----------



## Flyby Stardancer (Jun 19, 2013)

I think it depends on the person, on the fish, and on the tank. In general, I think 2.5 is acceptable, but if you have the money and space you really should get a 5 gallon minimum. 

I currently have a fish in a 5 gallon, and a baby fish in a 2 gallon. When I look at the 2 gallon, I can't imagine using it as a permanent home, it's so tiny! I also have a 2.5 gallon hex tank that I'm planning on fixing and setting up, and it looks a LOT larger than 2.5 gallons to me. I'm thinking of using it as a shrimp tank, but I might end up putting a fish in it.

That's where I fall on the scale.  If someone has a tiny tank, I'll suggest going with at least 2.5 gallons, but I'm not going to keep pushing it if someone doesn't want to listen. It's just not worth the worry and stress, and it's not my tank or fish.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

A 1.5-3 gal is easier to _sterilize_. A 5 gal is easier to treat illness in than a 1.5, 10 (or multiples of 10) are easiest, because everything seems to come in 10 gal doses.

There are pros and cons to each, most of my males are in 1.5's. I do have a male who thinks 2.5 gallons is way too much space, he'll hide in a corner and refuse to eat. It does depend entirely on the individual's personality.

I prefer more space for the boys who can handle it, and plan on letting my spaz choose what is comfortable for him once we move and setup a barracks system.


----------



## horsenumber2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I kept my betta fish in a 1 gallon and he was fine. There was a plant and a filter in there on top of it. He didn't seem to mind it, and I didn't see the need in a bigger one that would just be a waste of space that he wouldn't use because he didn't swim around much. Yeah, you had to clean it more, but it was fine and he stayed healthy most of the time.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

horsenumber2 said:


> I kept my betta fish in a 1 gallon and he was fine. There was a plant and a filter in there on top of it. He didn't seem to mind it, and I didn't see the need in a bigger one that would just be a waste of space that he wouldn't use because he didn't swim around much. Yeah, you had to clean it more, but it was fine and he stayed healthy most of the time.


So what you are saying is that the fish was fine in the 1 gallon container, even though it was largely inactive and got sick from time to time. Too, how much swimming do you expect to take place in a 1 gallon? Just a thought, but perhaps the fish did not swim around much because there was nowhere to swim..... perhaps it didn't swim around because it was not happy being kept in such a small container. Look, I've never seen your fish - I am not going to claim to know anything about it. However.... the information you provided indicates that the fish was not fine, unless by fine you mean breathing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I kept mine in anything from 1 to 2.5 gallons. I tried to put the smaller ones in the 1 gallons. My next batch of fish hopefully will be in 1.5 to 5 gallons.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've had tanks as small as .5 gallons up to 100 gallons. Bigger tanks are DEFINITELY easier to do up keep on.


----------



## Starbelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I recently upgraded our big tough red vt from a 1 gallon to a 2, we thought he would love it, but he freaked out. He would alternate darting up and down the tank walls and hovering at the top all clamped up. We moved him back to his small home by the end of the day. Back in the 1 gallon he was normal again. So is bigger better? According to my betta it's really not.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

As said from other people, it really depends on the betta.  He should've loved the new tank, I wonder why he didn't like it.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

shannonpwns said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, it's meant as a light hearted joke, but, Elsewhere, maybe your boy is miserable because of his fin rot, and not the smaller tank? Lol. I know I'd be pretty uncomfortable if my arms and legs were rotting off lmbo.


Haha, yeah, he's pretty miserable because of that, but he was in one a while back when he was healthy and miserable then too.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I've had tanks as small as .5 gallons up to 100 gallons. Bigger tanks are DEFINITELY easier to do up keep on.


my 1.5's are easier for me, the changes I have to pull on the 30 and the 10 are usually to the tune of 5 gallons, which is 40 lbs of water and wrenches my back.. Big OUCH! the little tanks are easier to carry.


You're very right that water quality is easier to maintain in a larger tank though. I plan to upgrade my boys when we move, just because I think they'd like more room to wiggle, if you will.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Skyewillow said:


> my 1.5's are easier for me, the changes I have to pull on the 30 and the 10 are usually to the tune of 5 gallons, which is 40 lbs of water and wrenches my back.. Big OUCH! the little tanks are easier to carry.


Why are you carrying water? There are much easier ways to move water! Use a pump for crying out loud :-D Seriously though, I promise there is a much more efficient way to do your water changes. I'd be happy to help you figure something out. Back pain is no joke.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Why are you carrying water?


lol, because we're staying with family till we get back on our feet, and I have the feeling a python would not be appreciated snaking it's way from our tanks into the bathroom.

Because of my back pain though and how much safer the big tanks are, their changes slide a lot more than my little tanks do. The awesome part of my little tanks is that I don't have to wait around for my fiance to help me (he works 3rds)

Yea, back pain sucks... a LOT! Especially when the only hobby you thoroughly enjoy involves buckets and buckets of water! lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Any fish that live with me permanently get at least 2.5g to themselves, in a single tank or a divided 5. Most of them are cycled and all of them will be by the end of summer. Believe me, when you have tons of tanks, cycled tanks are so much easier (and most importantly much nicer for the fish). Yea, I breed... But I try to keep my fish as happy and healthy as possible. 

That being said, if you are a bare minimum person who has no problem maintaining a one gallon, go for it. That's what I have always said is the minimum size. But believe me, the larger the tank, the better. 

And Skye, don't fill up the bucket as much! Only take what you can handle without hurting yourself, even if that means more trips!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Id much rather deal with someone who's unhappy with my python than lug buckets around. But whatever works eh


----------



## horsenumber2 (Jun 15, 2012)

jaysee said:


> So what you are saying is that the fish was fine in the 1 gallon container, even though it was largely inactive and got sick from time to time. Too, how much swimming do you expect to take place in a 1 gallon? Just a thought, but perhaps the fish did not swim around much because there was nowhere to swim..... perhaps it didn't swim around because it was not happy being kept in such a small container. Look, I've never seen your fish - I am not going to claim to know anything about it. However.... the information you provided indicates that the fish was not fine, unless by fine you mean breathing.


By saying he was healthy most of the time meant that he was healthy up until he died. And there was plenty of room for him to swim around inside the tank. What is cruel is when people buy a one gallon tank and put a divider in it. That's who you should be complaining to, not me. He was hapoy and healthy and that's all I care about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shine (Jul 5, 2013)

1? 2.5? 5? Betta's preference? So what's the verdict here?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We actually have 3 different buckets for that reason. I can lug the 3gal without hurting myself too badly, so if I HAVE to do the waterchanges on the 30 and 10, I can without laying myself up for 2-3 days. Usually Mike does those two.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Shine said:


> 1? 2.5? 5? Betta's preference? So what's the verdict here?


There isn't a definite verdict.

You _could_ house a betta in a 1 gal, but you have to keep up on the waterchanges. It's easier to maintain water quality in something 2.5 gal or larger, it has the added benefit of the fish having more room to exercise.

Bettas who can't handle the space are the exception to the ideal.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

horsenumber2 said:


> By saying he was healthy most of the time meant that he was healthy up until he died. And there was plenty of room for him to swim around inside the tank. What is cruel is when people buy a one gallon tank and put a divider in it. That's who you should be complaining to, not me. He was hapoy and healthy and that's all I care about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Normally when people speak of their past fish, they say their fish were healthy. Not they were "healthy from time to time". The "healthy from time to time" statement says the fish bounced from illness to recovery a few times to often.

No one said you were cruel for keeping him in a 1 gallon. Jaysee was just stating that based off the behavior of inactivity, it's more than likely he was unhappy in his 1 gallon. Happy fish are active fish.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Happy fish are active fish.


+1
even if they're not constantly bouncing off of the walls, there should be a flurry of excitement when they see you.

One of my males recently hasn't felt well (bad ornament), and his enthusiasm had diminished until I fixed the issue, now he's back to trying to eat me through the tank wall when he sees me.


----------



## horsenumber2 (Jun 15, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Normally when people speak of their past fish, they say their fish were healthy. Not they were "healthy from time to time". The "healthy from time to time" statement says the fish bounced from illness to recovery a few times to often.
> 
> No one said you were cruel for keeping him in a 1 gallon. Jaysee was just stating that based off the behavior of inactivity, it's more than likely he was unhappy in his 1 gallon. Happy fish are active fish.


I said mostly healthy which obviously means something different to me than you guys. When I got him at the pet store he was not as active or as aggressive as the other bettas, that's why I got him. 

If she wasn't saying it was cruel, I'm sorry that is just how it felt to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsenumber2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> +1
> even if they're not constantly bouncing off of the walls, there should be a flurry of excitement when they see you.
> 
> One of my males recently hasn't felt well (bad ornament), and his enthusiasm had diminished until I fixed the issue, now he's back to trying to eat me through the tank wall when he sees me.


He was always active when people came near his tank, especially me. But he didnt just swim around his tank all day long is what I'm saying.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

horsenumber2 said:


> He was always active when people came near his tank, especially me. But he didnt just swim around his tank all day long is what I'm saying.


My betta swims nearly all the time in his tank AND he's recovering from fungus/fin damage from being in PetsMart's cup.

If my fish aren't active without my company, something is wrong with them(or it's night time/they're resting) and they're likely trying to tell me or get more food to bump up their immune system.


----------



## horsenumber2 (Jun 15, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> My betta swims nearly all the time in his tank AND he's recovering from fungus/fin damage from being in PetsMart's cup.
> 
> If my fish aren't active without my company, something is wrong with them(or it's night time/they're resting) and they're likely trying to tell me or get more food to bump up their immune system.


And like I said, I bpught him because he wasn't one of the active ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

horsenumber2 said:


> And like I said, I bpught him because he wasn't one of the active ones.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And as I am saying inactive fish are unhappy and possibly ill. Note some fish like Loaches, Plecos and the like can have some reduced activity and still remain happy and healthy.

Activity level is one of the ways we can tell if fish are getting ill or needs aren't getting met. Bettas are a very active species of fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The "got sick from time to time" was my paraphrasing of the original statement "he stayed healthy most of the time".

He stayed healthy most of the time means he was healthy till the day he died? I don't know, words have meanings and there appears to be a significant disconnect between the two. But whatever, it's not important.

No one is complaining about what you did. Cruel is relative. Is it worse to keep a fish in a half gallon than a gallon? Yeah I suppose it is. But, the fact that you can find things worse doesn't make something else any better.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

5 gallon would be the smallest I keep giant/king betta in, 1.5 gallons is the smallest I would keep a regular betta in, I am not going to get drawn in to a long winded debate, I will say I would rather see a betta in a .5 gallon bowl that is heated and the person does water changes and cleans the bowl keeping the water conditions good for the fish vs a betta in a unheated 10 gallon tank where all someone does is add water for evaperation loss and never cleans the tank.


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

Posted in the wrong thread.. >.<


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I haven't been going about this very long. But I do believe smaller tanks are doable. I have 4 boys in 1.5g vases (I will be upgrading once I find the perfect aesthetically pleasing 2+ gallon vases that are shallower vs. taller). This is day 2 and 3 for them, and they are all VERY active and happy. I have small clay pots for little caves for them, plants, heaters, and IAL. I have been doing 100% and 50% water changes everyday, but it does seem that it's easier and less time consuming (FOR ME AT LEAST) to change their water than my 20g. Personally it's easier for me to sift through the sand, poor it out and wash it, and add conditioned water. For my 20g it's harder only because my main floor outside doesn't have a hose (it's basement level which means descending and climbing 30 stairs each trip) and because I don't have a hose on the kitchen sink, Lol, I end up doing it gallon by gallon with old water bottles. 

As for the debate, I am a stay at home mom and have TONS of time to devote to different things. I am a typical house wife and mother, picking up after my husband and daughter. Cooking, cleaning, paying bills, laundry, playing with my babe. BUT I still feel I have more time, and this is where my betta come in. It doesn't take more than 30 minutes to do 100% water changes in the 7 QT cups (they get 100% twice a day since they're 2 cup cups) and 4 1.5 gallon vases. Now with my 20 gallon it takes 45 minutes to an hour to drain, clean, and fill it. 1 gallons can be done in my opinion, but it depends on the person AND the betta. 

I think that people get defensive when someone tells them that they're wrong. I know I was attacked a few times about my boys, but people sometimes fail to realize that they are cared for. Water perimeters checked everyday, multiple changes, variety of foods from live to freeze dried and frozen. They have places to hide and perch on. They have been here for a short time but they seem extremely happy. The heaters stay within 72-77 degrees...

To each his own, but I believe people need to think about what they say before they say it. Not only is it distasteful, but it doesn't speak well for their personality, whether or not they provide larger homes for their pets. Speaking to someone with a little respect usually has better results than acting like you know all, and all should listen.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Why are you carrying water?  There are much easier ways to move water! Use a pump for crying out loud :-D Seriously though, I promise there is a much more efficient way to do your water changes. I'd be happy to help you figure something out. Back pain is no joke.


I have to lug buckets, too. Water changers don't screw onto my faucets, so when I change 15% of the water in my 55 gallon tank, I have to lug about 5 or 6 buckets back and forth and it takes me about an hour. And if I wasn't 6 feet tall I probably couldn't just dump the water from the 2 gallon bucket into the tank like I do now, so it would take even longer.


----------



## Shine (Jul 5, 2013)

Regardless if the person owns a 0.5 gallon, 1.5 gallon, 2.5 gallon, 5 gallon, 10 gallon, etc.One thing is for certain, at least everyone here agrees that this is a lot of work and everyone is doing what they can with what they have to better the lives of these beautiful little fish. 

I think it's just best to leave this topic at this. Everyone is not perfect, we all do what we can; with what we have and the Betta's interest in our hearts. After reading all the past 5 pages, it's comes down to the quality of care and not so much the tank size. As long as water changes and perimeters are correct, the fish is happy and healthy. I think that is all that we; the pet owners strive for.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Starbelly said:


> I recently upgraded our big tough red vt from a 1 gallon to a 2, we thought he would love it, but he freaked out. He would alternate darting up and down the tank walls and hovering at the top all clamped up. We moved him back to his small home by the end of the day. Back in the 1 gallon he was normal again. So is bigger better? According to my betta it's really not.


I have Bettas that don't like change but if I give them a couple of days they settle. I would've given him a day or two to get adjusted but I understand how hard it is to see them stressed even for a short amount of time.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think what most people forget is the Betta's natural habitat. It's filled with plants and tons and tons of horizontal space. Betta's "freak out" in bigger tanks sometimes because there's too much open space and I think you'd find that if you had enough hiding spaces and enough plants, real or fake, the Betta wouldn't freak out as much. I've seen this happen personally as well.

But most importantly what _I_ believe it should come down to is if the tank is properly maintained. We all have our preferences and our opinions but honestly, if someone can maintain a 1 gallon tank for their fish and is happy to do it, great for you! And on the other hand if you want a 46 gallon NPT that's chock full of plants for your Betta, then that's great too. But as long as the tank is maintained the way it should be, there's no set minimum, just our personal preferences as we've grown in the hobby and seen how our fish are.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I've never had a fish that reacted badly to larger tanks, and believe me, I've had a LOT of bettas. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, I'm just stating my experiences.

Lamb- Those vases seem perfectly healthy and like they would keep your fish happy. That is, for the most part, because of your care and devotion though. In my opinion though, it's not something I would do... It would be so much easier just to divide a couple five gallons (or a ten gallon) and cycle it. The one thing I would address it the temperature... Anything below 76 isn't good... If you can I would try to get the temperature to stay stable at 78-80 degrees. That's really the only thing though! Good job.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Lamb- Those vases seem perfectly healthy and like they would keep your fish happy. That is, for the most part, because of your care and devotion though. In my opinion though, it's not something I would do... It would be so much easier just to divide a couple five gallons (or a ten gallon) and cycle it. The one thing I would address it the temperature... Anything below 76 isn't good... If you can I would try to get the temperature to stay stable at 78-80 degrees. That's really the only thing though! Good job.


Thanks! I actually enjoy the down time of cleaning out the vases... it's usually when my daughter is napping so it gives me something to do. I know the temps aren't ideal right now, but I'm still breaking in the heaters. 3 of the 4 are at 76-78 now, but there's one that's still at 74.4. It's steadily rising though, it hasn't been above 72 degrees since setting it up. It's getting there!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

OrangeAugust said:


> I have to lug buckets, too. Water changers don't screw onto my faucets, so when I change 15% of the water in my 55 gallon tank, I have to lug about 5 or 6 buckets back and forth and it takes me about an hour. And if I wasn't 6 feet tall I probably couldn't just dump the water from the 2 gallon bucket into the tank like I do now, so it would take even longer.


Instead of lugging the buckets around, you could simply use a pump to pump the water to the tanks. You can put the pump on a remote that way you can turn the water on and off with a click of a button.

You can use the same pump to drain the tanks for water changes.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Instead of lugging the buckets around, you could simply use a pump to pump the water to the tanks. You can put the pump on a remote that way you can turn the water on and off with a click of a button.
> 
> You can use the same pump to drain the tanks for water changes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


What kind of a pump?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I say 1g is the minimum. I've kept long finned bettas in a 1g and they've been fine. If I put them in more than that then I noticed that they tend to deteriorate. Fish who are used to cups and jars their whole life love living in bowls and such. They have adequate room and it doesn't stress them out. I've heard so much stuff about people buying fish from AB and they put the fish in a large tank and the fish ends up becoming a fin biter. They're not used to the large space, so I do believe that sometimes it's worth putting bettas in smaller tanks. My step mother had a VT live in a 1g bowl for *8* years, while my betta only lasted a year in a 10g and he was a PK. Sure, genetics has thiga to play into it, but due to personal experience, I believe that bigger isn't always better.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i don't mind 1g tanks though they're high maintenance but not for permanent homes just because I have the space for something larger. I honestly cant understand my 2,5g tank, the with substrate leaves 2g for water and one betta gets to .5ppm ammonia within 4 days and a bit higher than that after 5 days. ive done a 50wc at that point but it did very little to cut down the ammonia. I do prefer the 3.4g kk atm as the larger water quantity is easier to maintain.


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

I am one who always recommends the largest habitat size for any animal. However, every betta is different, every owner is different, and I think with the proper care, 1+ gallons is just fine.

(I personally went for a 10-gallon! I knew I wanted other fish with my betta, though, and lots of room for plants and decor.)


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

nel3 said:


> i don't mind 1g tanks though they're high maintenance but not for permanent homes just because I have the space for something larger. I honestly cant understand my 2,5g tank, the with substrate leaves 2g for water and one betta gets to .5ppm ammonia within 4 days and a bit higher than that after 5 days. ive done a 50wc at that point but it did very little to cut down the ammonia. I do prefer the 3.4g kk atm as the larger water quantity is easier to maintain.


Whenever I keep my bettas in bowls and 2.5s, I put plants and gravel in there. That way, the tanks are cycled and the plants are taking care of the nitrates. I do a water change once a week just like my other tanks. I never have any ammonia or nitrite problems and the nitrates stay at 5-10ppm.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Kiara1125 said:


> Fish who are used to cups and jars their whole life love living in bowls and such. They have adequate room and it doesn't stress them out. I've heard so much stuff about people buying fish from AB and they put the fish in a large tank and the fish ends up becoming a fin biter. They're not used to the large space, so I do believe that sometimes it's worth putting bettas in smaller tanks.


I don't believe a single lick of that. I've purchased and owned COUNTLESS bettas. All coming from AquaBid and pet stores. All growing up in small spaces. Every betta I've put in my 5.5 gallon has been extremely happy with the space. No stress at all.

FYI: tail biting commonly comes about when the betta is bored. Sometimes it comes up when they're stressed. But most times it is boredom.



Another thing, if they truly aren't used to the space, then slowly work up to the space. Don't just plop em in there and expect them to like it. That's why I still have my 1 gal, 2.5 and 3.5 gal. Another way to go about it is to overplant the larger tank. Then once a week, remove a plant. Slowly working up to the actual size of the tank.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

OrangeAugust said:


> What kind of a pump?


I use an Azoo 1800 powerhead. They are not expensive and pretty durable. Depending on where things are at, you could put a small bucket in the sink and fill it with water (to temp). With the water running, put the pump in the bucket in the sink and run the hose to where it needs to go. If you use a remote plug for the pump, you can turn it on and off with that. You might want to go with a smaller powerhead that way there is no risk of pumping the bucket dry.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I don't believe a single lick of that. I've purchased and owned COUNTLESS bettas. All coming from AquaBid and pet stores. All growing up in small spaces. Every betta I've put in my 5.5 gallon has been extremely happy with the space. No stress at all.
> 
> FYI: tail biting commonly comes about when the betta is bored. Sometimes it comes up when they're stressed. But most times it is boredom.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that it's the gospel truth and that you have to believe it. I'm stating my opinion and personal experience.

Also, FYI: tail biting can come from different things, not just specifically boredom. I had my HM in a divided 10g and when I decided to let him have the whole 10 (while he can still see his neighboring bettas) he started tail biting. He's certainly not bored, since there's more to occupy him with now. He only started tail biting after being out into a bigger space. If I divide the 10, then he stops. This is the behavior I have observed. I'm not saying it happens to every betta in the book.

As for the plopping in, I always take time for my betta to get used to their environment. For my females, I let them float in their cups for a day before releasing them. I found that they don't hide and are more acquainted with the fish this way. There is less bickering and I've had much success this way. I do the same for the males.

One more thing, the 10g for my HM is extremely overplanted.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I don't believe a single lick of that. I've purchased and owned COUNTLESS bettas. All coming from AquaBid and pet stores. All growing up in small spaces. Every betta I've put in my 5.5 gallon has been extremely happy with the space. No stress at all.
> 
> FYI: tail biting commonly comes about when the betta is bored. Sometimes it comes up when they're stressed. But most times it is boredom.
> 
> ...


I've owned several ... probably HUNDRED bettas at this point ranging from rescues to AB fish[from Thailand & US breeders] and I'm agreeing with Kiara. I've seriously never had fish in bigger tanks to themselves live for more then a year, even "slowly working up to the tank size". Bettas become fin biters because it can be convenient when they can't move around their environment quickly enough and their fins become a burden. 5 of my current bettas in 1gals have lived for ... 2.5 years now ... with no fin biting going on and they're very obviously happy. No, I don't change their water every day or week or month, either.

Sorry you ignore advice that could be useful just because you don't like it.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZombieKeepr said:


> Sorry you ignore advice that could be useful just because you don't like it.


I have quite an immense experience among bettas and other fish. I didn't state my opinion was a fact and neither is the statement that I disagreed with. Just because it works/or happens with you, doesn't make it a fact. I don't support it because I haven't had any issues. And there's nothing wrong with me not supporting the opinion.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

Please. If you had "quite an immense experience with fish" then obviously you'd know that one size doesn't fit all and you wouldn't say crap like "I don't believe a lick of that." or maybe you'd just be smart enough to shove your foot in your mouth. 

I'm betting I have more experience then you but that doesn't mean I value your opinion any less or other people who have bettas successfully in bigger tanks for years, because honestly, I *LIKE* bigger tanks, bettas typically don't[they're not bred to be strong, just sell.] I just don't care for people who wanna treat others who simply state their own opinions like crap. And atleast if you can dish it out, you can take it back.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I have quite an immense experience among bettas and other fish. I didn't state my opinion was a fact and neither is the statement that I disagreed with.* Just because it works/or happens with you, doesn't make it a fact. *I don't support it because I haven't had any issues. And there's nothing wrong with me not supporting the opinion.


With all do respect, I believe that your statement applies to yourself as well. Just because something works for me and not for someone else doesn't make my fish or experience an "oddity". Also, everyone has a right to their own opinion and they don't have to believe in what anyone else says.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZombieKeepr said:


> Please. If you had "quite an immense experience with fish" then obviously you'd know that one size doesn't fit all and you wouldn't say crap like "I don't believe a lick of that." or maybe you'd just be smart enough to shove your foot in your mouth.



I didn't say 1 size fits all. Jesus, go learn to READ.

I simply stated I didn't support the opinion because of my experiences. It didn't make my opinion a fact, nor does it make yours a fact. Now get over it! Just because I don't agree with your opinions doesn't mean I am wrong nor does it mean that you're right.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I didn't say 1 size fits all. Jesus, go learn to READ.
> 
> I simply stated I didn't support the opinion because of my experiences. It didn't make my opinion a fact, nor does it make yours a fact. Now get over it! Just because I don't agree with your opinions doesn't mean I am wrong nor does it mean that you're right.


No one is saying that anyone is right or wrong, just stating opinions. Also, I suggest you learn to read. He didn't say that you said "one size fits all". He's saying that, as an experience aquarist, you should know that one size doesn't fit all. He never stated that you said it, just that you should be experienced enough to know. But, who knows? Someone who had "years of experience" didn't know what 0, 0, 10ppm meant. Shouldn't it come naturally (like a second language) that it means 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and 10 nitrates? But, like I said, you never know.

Also, I think Kenny was reading this, not Jesus.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's the same freaking thing! Just agree to disagree and leave it. Continue it and I will report the conversation because clearly it's not doing any good.

I'm sorry you don't believe animals cannot adjust to new environments when correctly introduced.


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

ZombieKeepr said:


> Please. If you had "quite an immense experience with fish" then obviously you'd know that one size doesn't fit all and you wouldn't say crap like "I don't believe a lick of that." or maybe you'd just be smart enough to shove your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm betting I have more experience then you but that doesn't mean I value your opinion any less or other people who have bettas successfully in bigger tanks for years, because honestly, I *LIKE* bigger tanks, bettas typically don't[they're not bred to be strong, just sell.] I just don't care for people who wanna treat others who simply state their own opinions like crap. And atleast if you can dish it out, you can take it back.



No offense, but your response was a little bit over-the-top rude. Can we not agree to disagree without the inflammatory language?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, I'm not saying that. He uses the same methods I do, so I would know. It all depends on the fish and it seems that you've had more luck with healthier bettas. We rescue bettas (although he has bought a few AB ones) that are usually very stressed. What would you rather have? A healthy, happy betta in a small tank, or a sickly, stressed betta in a large pretty tank? I would prefer to see my fish happy, not suffer in an environment that they hate.

Note: I'm not saying that it's a fact that bettas don't like large spaces. I'm also not saying that they suffer if they are in a large space. I'm just saying that, combined, we've had countless bettas and it seems that they prefer smaller spaces.

Also, I will take your note into consideration and I shall not post anymore on the subject. At least were staying on topic. It's just a friendly debate with constructive criticism.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

for those that can use the gravel vac water filler because it does not work on sink, sometimes you can take the fill spout off of your bathtub and get an adapter, that what I do, and to fill my tanks I bought a cheap fountian pump from lowes, i fill up a big rubbermaid tub that i set on the bathroom vanity/cabinet thing from the bath tub, water condition it then use that pump and some of that clear tubing you can buy from lowes as well and fill the tanks that way, just make sure the pumps lift is high enough mine has a 5 foot lift it was like 20 dollars works like a charm


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Stone said:


> for those that can use the gravel vac water filler because it does not work on sink, sometimes you can take the fill spout off of your bathtub and get an adapter, that what I do, and to fill my tanks I bought a cheap fountian pump from lowes, i fill up a big rubbermaid tub that i set on the bathroom vanity/cabinet thing from the bath tub, water condition it then use that pump and some of that clear tubing you can buy from lowes as well and fill the tanks that way, just make sure the pumps lift is high enough mine has a 5 foot lift it was like 20 dollars works like a charm


Exactly what I do
Helps immensely with my 75 gallon


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Exactly what I do
> Helps immensely with my 75 gallon


yep works like a charm on the 46 and 29, i would hate to lug buckets for when I decide to do big water changes on them which I do from time to time


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

* Please keep it civil and report any issues you have with any members not being civil...Thanks. *


* Here is the link to the rules of the Forum*

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/lounge/bettafish-com-rules-48202/


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> * Please keep it civil and report any issues you have with any members not being civil...Thanks. *
> 
> 
> *Here is the link to the rules of the Forum*
> ...


Thanks Perseusmom! That got heated really fast. O.O


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

ZombieKeepr said:


> 5 of my current bettas in 1gals have lived for ... 2.5 years now ... with no fin biting going on and they're very obviously happy. No, I don't change their water every day or week or month, either.


Zombiekeeper, you're really not being very polite, just because someone disagreed with you. And personally, I feel having bettas in 1-gallon tanks whose water isn't changed even every month--as you state above--is flat-out cruel.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Neptunesmom, I didn't realize you'd already stepped in, as the link in my email took me to a previous page. Thank you.


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

It never ceases to amaze me how upset people get with each other over these things. Honestly, I think whatever your fish is happiest and healthiest in and is easiest for you to maintain is best. No need to get huffy as long as the fish are well cared for and loved!

I have experience with multiple tank sizes and personally I much prefer larger, cycled tanks. I had my male halfmoon in a 1 gallon for several months and he was miserable. The combination of small space and hard water (not much I can do about that part) resulted in his anal fin rolling up on the bottom. His fins are so huge that he had a hard time moving around in such a small space. Ever since I bumped him and my veiltail up to a divided 20 gallon they've both been far more active and healthy - no more tail biting and curling fins! They absolutely love the space.

Plus for me keeping up with water changes on the 1 and 2.5 gallons was exhausting - I'm a full time college student and it was hard to find time sometimes.

But seriously. If 1 gallons work for you and your fish, go for it! The only time I will ever tell someone that their fish habitat is not okay is if the 'tank' is less than a gallon and can pretty much fit in the palm of my hand (my friend once insisted on keeping hers in a cup) or is filthy, or the fish are clearly miserable.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

TheOnlyCanvas said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how upset people get with each other over these things.


 Me neither.


I drink from a 1 gallon water jug at work - I have a hard time with keeping fish in a size container from which I drink.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

All my boys are in 3 gallons, and my girls are in 2 gallon tanks. I just upgraded Chappy from a 1.5 to a 2, and Ray Charles from a 2 to a 3 after his brush with popeye, and I honestly think that it made them both happier  
I don't see upgrading the boys anymore, but sooner or later, my girls are getting their own 3 gallon homes! And yeah, sometimes it can be a drag to do those water changes, but I wouldn't have my dear fishies if I couldn't handle the responsibility.


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

quietlythundering said:


> yeah, sometimes it can be a drag to do those water changes, but I wouldn't have my dear fishies if I couldn't handle the responsibility.


Well said!


----------



## shushcat (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, I'm one of those people who think 2.5g should be the minimum, but someone with time and experience could keep a betta in a gallon...and a half (lol). I don't know, I think larger tanks keep them more entertained, too.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

In my opinion, it all depends on the fish. Merlin was actually very happy in his one gallon, but that was also because he'd never known anything larger. Now that he's in a split 5.5 gallon, he wouldn't go back to a one gallon. Dragoon on the other hand, became a bit more active in a one gallon while he was in quarantine, but as soon as he got a larger space he really perked up. As several people have said it really depends on the betta and how much effort the owner is willing to put in. I couldn't handle the upkeep of a one gallon, which is why I have the 5.5 gallon.


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

I think the key is PROPER CARE whether in a 1 gal or 100 gal. Proper care means proper temp, clean water, and proper food. 

I personally chose a 5.5 because it is easier to take care of. Since I'm well along in years, some days I have difficulty locomoting which could cause a WC to slip a day, it is less of a problem w/ a 5.5 than a 1 0r 2.5. I also don't have the room for another 10 that I use as my QT.

Let me say again, it is a personal decision. As long as the proper care is given it frankly is nobody else's business what decision is made.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

FirstBetta said:


> I think the key is PROPER CARE whether in a 1 gal or 100 gal. Proper care means proper temp, clean water, and proper food.


I keep seeing this said over and over again. So what you and the others are saying is that it doesn't matter what size tank you keep a fish in, as long as all those other needs are met? As if proper care doesn't include providing a properly sized tank.

So why not keep a platy in a 1 gallon container? Or a ram? Why even bother with minimum tank sizes when all that's important is food, water temp and water quality?

My point is that it's awfully convenient that tank size is not being included in PROPER CARE. The way I see it, it's like getting a report card and getting all A's and an F - the A's don't make the F okay. 


Show tanks 125, 125, 90, 10, 5
QTs 2x29, 2x20


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

There is NO min tank size set for bettas. So yes, if proper care is given and the betta is clearly thriving a 1 gallon tank would do fine.

That said, I am only comfortable with using a 5 gallon tank as my betta's long term home.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm generally in agreement with most of what people are saying. I think fish are different. My personal minimum is 1.5. When I first got Puff in college I got him a little 1 gallon and he just sulked all day. I bumped him up to a 1.7 to see if space was the issue before going out and buying some big tank, and he was quite active. now he circles his bowl and hides under his little decoration and presses his face, which is magnified by the bowl, up against the glass to glare at me when he is ready for feeding. His personality just blossomed! 

When I got my orchid betta I had to keep him in that same 1 gallon for a while, because I was cycling the 2.5. and he was active and happy as could be for the 4 or so days he was in there. I did frequent water changes of course, as is the way with 1 gallons. When I moved him to the 2.5 he acted exactly the same, doing his little patrols, hiding in the plants, etc. Something I do though when dealing with smaller tanks, is not clutter the tank. My 1 gallon had a small bridge for the betta to hide under, and one Java fern. My 2.5 has 2 ferns and a larger "skull" thing for the fish to hide in. I think an important thing to consider with the smaller tanks is not to excessively decorate so the fish has room to swim around. 

My recent halfmoon plakat elephant ear arrival was meant to share a 5 gallon with another male. Since he arrived first I put him into the 5 gallon without the divider, and he is happy as a lark. He's extremely active. I've only had him a few days, but he's not stressing, he seems to be enjoying himself! I will probably try to do the divider, but if my little EE seems disheartened by less space, I'll get another tank and let him have his five gallon. 

On the other hand, the mustard is currently residing in my 10 gallon, which is a future sorority, while I prepare his 2.5. He is freaking out. Constant darting, he looks stressed, and earlier I leaned down to look at him, he turned around, saw me and went streaking off to hide. When he's not darting, he's hiding. I plan to see how he likes the 2.5 in comparison. 

Because of these experiences I think tank size is dependent on fish, and the owners must be responsible enough to observe their pets and provide what they need, even if it means upgrading. 

The biggest part of proper care is understanding the needs of your individual fish. If you're a vigilant owner, you'll be able to tell when something isn't right, and then you can take the steps needed to improve.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

FishyFishy89 said:


> There is NO min tank size set for bettas.


virtually every source on keeping bettas says otherwise...

Everyone agrees that there is a minimum, whether that's a pint, a quart, a gallon, 2.5 gallons or more. People just disagree on what that minimum is. It's no different than with any other fish. 

Well, there is a difference.... People generally don't get rude and insulting when discussing minimum tank sizes for other fish...



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

People can become agitated about animal husbandry of any kind. People are very passionate about their pets and what they feel is right for them. I don't think anyone is trying to be rude or insulting here.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can we all just say there is no "minimum"? Everyone has their experiences and opinions, each are different in some way. IMO people aren't being insulted or rude, they're just blunt to get their point across to other people. 

Do you know what's really weird? 1-4 gallon unfiltered tanks need the same amount of care.. At least 1 100% and 1 50% each week. People may do "3 50%" or "2 100%" but it's all the same, you know? It's just the space difference.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

jaysee said:


> Well, there is a difference.... People generally don't get rude and insulting when discussing minimum tank sizes for other fish...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I believe that is because there is more of a wide range of people owning bettas, than one owning....say cichlids.

I've seen more children and teens owning bettas. With every other species, I see a larger range of adults, which sorta helps keep the maturity level.

And seeing as every site claims a different min tank say, I've come to a conclusion that there really is no tank size min with bettas. Only the one that I am comfortable with, but I don't push my min tank size on someone else.

That being said, I certainly will stand up for the other fish who have a min tank size for very good reasons. IE schooling, adult size, swimming behavior etc.


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't know if this has already been said, but I think the forum needs to stick to a bare-minimum and a recommended-minimum, perhaps it can reduce some arguments.  

There needs to be guidelines because when a newbie hears "the bigger the better," they'll likely just stick to the minimum and not bother with upgrading because there would be just one minimum tank size rule of 2.5 gallons and they'll think it's big enough for a betta to be comfortable. Plus, not a lot of people want a giant tank covering their tables and desks. The bare-minimum (just as examples) can be 2.5 gallons and the recommended minimum can be 5 gallons, this gives a bit more information to a new person and it's saying a 2.5 gallon tank is okay, but a 5 gallon would be the best for your betta, the sizes between these tanks aren't a big jump nor are very large in surface area. Again, these are example minimums.


----------



## avraptorhal (Jan 2, 2013)

The forum is a place for people to share their feelings and experience with their pets. It isn't the forums place to simply say that a 1, 2.5, 5.5, 10, or 15 is the minimum for you or me. As I said in my previous post there are many factors in the decision about the way they will take care of their pet. 

The forum can forcibly recommend that a certain size is preferable and state the reasons for it to allow the aquarist to make their own decisions. If something comes up later that hinges on tank size there is a teaching moment.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree; I also think CritterNut brought up a good point. You can't go all out on a smaller tank, where as, with a bigger tanks, you can give it a theme and what not. Obviously not incredibly important to the well being of our fish friends, but it's just a nice little aside for us keepers.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

tank care is more important then size IMO, within reason of course. I wouldn't go any smaller then a 1 gallon since finding a way to heat it would be a big problem. Personally, I like 5 gallons for one betta - but I have everything from 1 gallon up to 20 gallons. 

As for a minumum size - for a newbie - I would say 3 gallons since they are probably unaware of water chemistry, cycling, ect. But for someone who knows what they are doing - 1 gallon minimum. 

If its a choice between dying in a cup or living in a matintained .5 gallon, obviously the .5 is a much better choice...
would you rather be in a clean dorm room with fresh air and food but little space OR in a big apartment that is full of mold and toxins? I actually had a large apartment that was full of mold, nothing worked, the flooe was literally rotted out and the place should of been condemed. I moved into an apartment that was 250 square feet total size (think dorm room with a stove/fridge and bathroom) and that was 100X better. Keep in mind I had a dog, chinchilla and 23 bettas in this tiny space.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm the biggest plant fan, and when you have plants, magic happens. You can keep a fish alive and healthy in a quarter gallon jar. When you have plants, 1 gallon tanks become almost zero maintenance 

So to me, the question isn't "what tank size can I keep a betta fish alive in" but rather, "what tank size is *ethical* for my fish?"

I believe the correlation between ethical fish keeping and tank size largely varies from fish to fish. Especially for the betta fish due to their unique personalities. To me, putting a nervous tail biter in a 10 gallon can be equally as cruel as homing a hyperactive plakat in a 1 gallon. A fish who needs a school should be given a school and the tank size suitable for their schooling activities, and a fish who demands territory should be given adequate space to reign over. In my opinion, the size of the tank should depend on the individual betta's personality.

That said, what would I tell a beginner fish keeper who just got home with a carnival won bettafish? I would tell them that five gallons and above is best and to go no lower than 1 gallon. They have their own fish keeping adventure to start out on, we can only point them in the right direction by sharing our own experiences. Those who care for these little lives will do the best to keep them alive and happy, While those who couldn't care less about the happiness of the fish, will opt for the cheapest way out. 

At the end of the day, it's impossible for me to change the way someone thinks or the way they act. It makes even less sense to become upset about it. As long as I can keep my own fishes happy, I'm satisfied. Because to me, this hobby is meant to be a gift, not a headache


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think that was very well put aokashi. I definitely agree about the plants, plants really are magic to tanks (unless they die haha) but otherwise are just amazing!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

All of my tanks are planted. I have one veiltail betta I keep in a 2 gallon aquaeon evolve 2 gallon, he has plants a pvc hiding place and a leaf hammock, he sits basically right next to me I have one of those shelf lamps his tank fits perfectly on. He loves the intake grate for the pump/sump area he rests right there and stares at me, he is my most aggressive betta and is pretty silly he flares at me and likes to play, he is perfectly happy in his 2 gallon, he used to be in a 1.5 gallon till I ran into his aquaeon for 25 dollars at petco, it is planted with enough plants that it only needs a water change like every 1-2 months, I test the water weekly to be safe, it boils down to the level of care vs the size of the tank, to those who do not have a planted tank you are missing out


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Tank size can get quite heated on both sides when it comes to bettas.

If you are experienced and you know you can keep up with the MINIMUM water changes, then by all means, keep doing what you're doing. I'm not going to pontificate how you should change your fish keeping habits.

On the other hand, if you are new to fish keeping or new to bettas, I offer this warning:
Sooner or later you will likely skip a WC. In a one-gallon tank with a betta, even one that's heavily-planted with natural plants to mitigate the ammonia pollution, somewhere around 10 days your betta is likely going to start losing the tips of his fins. I know this bit from personal experience, and that's why I moved away from 1 gallon tanks. Eventually he will die a slow, painful death if the water is left unchanged. The ammonia will build up to a point where he suffocates and dies.

I'd also like to touch on the inherent risk involved with a 100% WC. After several years with no bad experiences netting fish, I had a beautiful Dalmatian betta jump the net net when I was attempting to put him in the cup. One more flop and he was in a small pool of dish detergent. I did my best but he did not pull through. I share this as a warning, hoping someone can learn from my mistakes. Your WC should be done in a clean, uncluttered area, like a clear dining table. Sooner or later you will drop a fish, so make sure there's nothing harmful around. Lastly there's water to consider. Make sure you acclimate him to the new water as you would a fish that you just brought home from the store: let him sit in a bag in the newly-changed water and drip small amounts of the new water into the bag so he can get used to it. You never know when your tap water is going to have an unexpected pH swing which could shock him to death.

Finally, again mostly for the beginner here, I'm including a video I made of a full WC from back when I had 1 gallon tanks. It's about a 10 minute ordeal, even after you have a system down and everything ready. 10 minutes per week per tank. 

Just so you know what you're getting into.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

In my experience, an oactively growing heavily planted tank is unlikely to show ammonia nitrite or nitrates. The tank must be established and under proper lighting ... preferably running off a timer~

However getting this right will take time. I it will be a while until a newcomer to the hobby will truly understand the capabilities and limitations of their own setup 

I often go on a one or two week vacation where I leave my betta home alone, he does very well for himself  He does bite his tail when it gets too long, I don't know whether that counts as him losing his fins XD




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd also like to point out, Don't net Betta's or any fish if you can help it. Instead, use a plastic cup like the ones they come in or red solo cups even! And then scoop them out, less stressful for your and your fish and you're less likely to drop your fish 

^That goes for everyone ^_^


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Red solo cups lol love it. I didn't know bout the netting but want to share a funny story. I was removing some water with a measuring cup, the tank light was off. Just as I was about to pour the water in the sink there sushi sat in the measuring cup. Close call but it was too funny. The pissed off look was priceless. Point of story? Check cup for fish lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It would be tough to capture my severums with a solo cup


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wouldn't that be a sight to see jaysee! But I was talkin of Betta's ;-)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

When I bought my 90 gallon it came with a 12-14 inch Oscar. The guy had never taken the fish out of the tank so the only net he had to catch the fish was the little one he got when he got the tank. The fish's head barely fit it, and the guy grabbed it by the tail to get it into the bucket I had bought. Since then I always bring everything I may need when I buy a tank, including a water changer with sink adapters.


----------



## avraptorhal (Jan 2, 2013)

Betta are slow enough to use that process. I had one Black neon tetra (replacement fish from Petco) in a 1/2 gallon pitcher used to acclimate it. I could corner him but because the pitcher was cylindrical I couldn't net him easily . Finally it got tired of running so I was able to net him and get him in the QT. I dread having to net his five siblings in a 10 gal QT.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

avraptorhal said:


> Betta are slow enough to use that process.


You have not chased many fish have you?
Aside from that, ever tried using a lure? Drop a bit of food inside the cup while it is in the tank and be patient.


----------

